# umfragenscout24 ltd.



## gewinni (18 Januar 2008)

Habe am 17.01.2008 einen Drohbrief von der Deutschen Inkassostelle GmbH HRB-Nr. 77296 Mergenthaler Allee 79-81 65760 Eschborn bekommen. Habe schon mal eine Mahnung bekommen , aber nicht darauf reagiert. Folgendes Schreiben 


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, wir sind von der oben bezeichneten Firma mit der Einziehung des noch offenen stehenden Betrages beauftragt worden Eine Zustellung unserer Mahnung blieb an sie bislang erfolglos. Wir fordern sie auf, uns ihre aktuelle Anschrift vollständig mitzuteilen . Sofern dies nicht innerhalb von 5Tagen geschieht werden wir eine Anfrage bei dem von ihnen genutzen Internetportal zu der bei Vertragsabschluss angegebenen E-Mail Adresse buggy... veranlassen.
> Hier besteht der Verdacht einer Betrugsstraftat gemäß §§263 ff.StGB wegen des Erschleichens von Leistungen . Damit sind sowohl Ihr Internetportal als auch ihr Internetanbieter zur Angabe der Anschrift bzw. der der gespeicherten IP- Adresse verpflichtet. In Kürze ist daher die Identität und Adresse ermittelt ! Die hierdurch unserem Auftraggeber entstandene Verwaltungsaufwand wird ihnen mit zusätzlich 18,80€ in Rechnung gestellt.
> Die Forderung beläuft sich zum heutigen Tag auf einen Betrag in Höhe von 136,79€ Sofern Sie weiteren Kosten und Unnanehmlichkeiten vermeiden wollen, zahlen Sie sofort den offenen Betrag auf das unten genannte Konto.
> Bitte geben sie bei ihrer Einzahlung nur das Aktenzeichen an.
> ...


 Ist das nun Betrug oder nicht 
Gewinni

_URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*

wieso heißt der Threadtitel


> umfragenscout24 ltd.


----------



## gewinni (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*

HAllo 
Was könnte man denn jetzt tun ? Ich habe Angst, dass der ganze Spass noch teurer wird und ich am ende bezahlen muss. gewinni


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*

Gedankenlesen ist im Forum selten. Nochmal: 

*Um welche Seite geht es? *


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*

ist gewinni Abokunde der Abobranche?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=210965#post210965


----------



## jupp11 (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ist gewinni Abokunde der Abobranche?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=210965#post210965



offensichtlich


gewinni schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ioch das auch, ich vergesse erst mal den Mist bis was neues kommt,* denn 2 mal habe ich schon bezahlt* . Nämlich bei TV Quiz und bei Führerscheintest. Echt kacke, aber ein drittes Mal passiert mir das nicht
> gewinni


mancher lernt´s nie ...


----------



## komm rein (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Gedankenlesen ist im Forum selten. Nochmal:
> 
> *Um welche Seite geht es? *


umfragenscout.com

umfragenscout24 ltd.
3rd Floor, Omar Hodge Building,
Wickhams Cay I, Road Town,
Tortola,1110,
B.V.I.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*

umfragenagent.com umfragendatenbank.net  umfragen-einladung.com - Oh weh. Die Tortola-Variante ist ja schon wieder so unübersichtlich


----------



## sascha (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*



> Hier besteht der Verdacht einer Betrugsstraftat gemäß §§263 ff.StGB wegen des Erschleichens von Leistungen .



"Erschleichen von Leistungen" ist und bleibt Schwarzfahren. Da scheint immer noch der Azubi die Drohbriefe zu schreiben. Kein Wunder, dass die kaum jemand ernst nimmt... :scherzkeks:


----------



## passer (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*

Durch die massiven Drohungen ( Betrugsanzeige) soll man genötigt werden aus Angst zu zahlen. Ich kann nur hoffen das diese Masche nicht und nie aufgeht.


----------



## komm rein (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*



passer schrieb:


> Durch die massiven Drohungen ( Betrugsanzeige) soll man genötigt werden aus Angst zu zahlen. Ich kann nur hoffen das diese Masche nicht und nie aufgeht.


Leider lassen sich welche dadurch einschüchtern und zahlen ohne vorher zu recherchieren. Die NLB protzt ja bekanntlicherweise mit ihrem "Reichtum".


----------



## gewinni (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*

Ich habe echt etwas Schiss und würde am liebsten bezahlen. Können die wirklich nicht dafür sorgen , dass die Rechnung emens in die Höhe geht und wir vielleicht sogar unser Haus verlieren . ich dazu noch einen Schufaeintrag bekomme. Ich kann mir das echt nicht leiste. Ich bin in der Finanzbranche tätig.Die machen einen echt angst. was kann mann denn noch alles machen um sich abzusichern ?gewinni:roll:


----------



## katzenjens (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*

Hallo,

ich glaube nicht wirklich dass Du in der Finanzbranche tätig bist. Dann solltest Du wissen dass Schufaeinträge nur bei unbestrittenen Forderungen erfolgen.

Für Dich zum Nachlesen und Hören, zusammengestellt von Katzenhai:


1. Don't Panic.
2. Die allgemeinen Hinweise zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*



katzenjens schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht wirklich dass Du in der Finanzbranche tätig bist.


Hab langsam das Gefühl, dass er entweder in der Veräppelungsbranche oder in der Forenverunsicherungsbranche tätig ist.

Wenn beides nicht, sollte er einen guten Psychotherapeuten zur Behandlung 
von  irrealen und unbegründeten  Angstkomplexen  aufsuchen.


----------



## komm rein (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*



gewinni schrieb:


> Ich habe echt etwas Schiss und würde am liebsten bezahlen. Können die wirklich nicht dafür sorgen , dass die Rechnung emens in die Höhe geht und wir vielleicht sogar unser Haus verlieren . ich dazu noch einen Schufaeintrag bekomme. Ich kann mir das echt nicht leiste. Ich bin in der Finanzbranche tätig.Die machen einen echt angst. was kann mann denn noch alles machen um sich abzusichern ?gewinni:roll:


Dann zahl. Aber wäre ja irgendwie blöd wenn man vom ab*******en Geld seinen eigenen Müll dann bezahlt.

Und noch was: Du scheinst ja mal des öfteren auf Ab****seiten reinzufallen, wenn man Deine bisherigen Postings hier so anschaut.


----------



## BlackTNT (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*

ja jetzt nochmal zurück zum problem. ich habe genau das selbe.

ich habe jetzt auch ein schreiben von der deutschen inkasso bekommen und werde aufgefordert 137 € zu zahlen.

ich habe angst, dass sich die situation verschlimmert und ich noch mehr zahlen muss oder das ganze sogar bis ins gericht geht. an wen (außer einem teuren anwalt) kann man sich da noch wenden? oder gibt es vielleciht eindeutige indizien, dass ich nicht zahlen muss/sollte?

wenn ihr wollt, kann ich das schreiben auch mal einscannen..


----------



## komm rein (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*

Du brauchst kein Schreiben einscannen. Lies einfach hier.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*



BlackTNT schrieb:


> an wen (außer einem teuren anwalt) kann man sich da noch wenden?


Nimm einen billigen Anwalt - was der kostet, steht hier (Prozesskostenrechner).


----------



## hardbasszicke (31 Januar 2008)

*Umfragenscout24*

Hallo alle zusammen 
Also ich habe mich damals bei Umfragenscout24.de angemeldet um ein bisschen geld mit meinen hobby zu verdienen. Aber als ich erfahren habe das ich 99€ bezahlen muss habe ich versucht mein Wiederrufsrecht in anspruch zu nehmen wo die Firma mir dies zurück schrieb. 

"In unseren AGB, die Sie noch vor Anmeldung haben lesen können, steht
ebenfalls, dass Ihr Widerrufsrecht erlischt, wenn Sie vorzeitig unsere
Leistung in Anspruch nehmen wollen"

darauf folgte ein E-mail verlauf.
gestern habe ich auch post von der deutschen inkassostelle bekommen und habe mich direkt telefonisch mit denen in verbindung gesetzt.
die meinten zu mir ein Wiederrufsrecht kann nicht erlischen da es eine absicherung für den kunden ist. und ich solle doch bitte alle E-mail´s zusammen an die E-mail adresse schicken dies habe ich auch getan und jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt notfalls muss ich mit meinen rechtsanwalt vor gericht gehen.
den ich sehe es nicht ein solchen unseriösen Firmen noch geld in den Rachen zu schieben die mit jeglichen methoden versuchen an geld zu kommen.ich habe zwar selber nicht viel geld aber ich hoffe das meine Private Rechtsschutzversicherung mir in der Angelegenheit Hilft.
hat jemand noch für mich irgendwelche tipps die mir noch ein bisschen weiter helfen????
ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus..
gruß jenny


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Umfragenscout24*



hardbasszicke schrieb:


> notfalls muss ich mit meinen rechtsanwalt vor gericht gehen.


halte ich für höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass dieser Fall eintritt. Diese "Unternehmen " ziehen nicht vor 
Gericht. 

Lies dir  das hier durch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## MasterBruns (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*

Ich habe dieselbe Benachrichtigung von der Inkassostelle bekommen. soll ich das jetzt ernst nehmen? Meine Kosten liegen jetzt bei insgesamt 149,92€!

Ich war jetzt mal bei der Inkassostelle auf der Seite. Adresse und sonstige Daten haben die von mir. Das macht mir ja schon ein wenig Angst....


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*



MasterBruns schrieb:


> Das macht mir ja schon ein wenig Angst....


Säbelrasseln gehört zum Handwerk. Die Säbel sind aber in der Regel  aus Pappe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
speziell der Absatz 


> Briefe von Anwälten und Inkassofirmen


----------



## vbinder (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*

Habe heute, 31.05.2008, ebenfalls von der sogenannten Deutschen Inkassostelle, ein Schreiben mit einer Gesamtforderung von 136,44 Euro erhalten!
Das Projekt wird als 'umfragenscout24 aus vertrag vom 17.01.2008' bezeichnet. Ich hab keine Ahnung was die wollen.

Wie reagiere ich?

Gruß vbinder


----------



## webwatcher (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*



vbinder schrieb:


> Wie reagiere ich?


Lies  dir das hier durch. Ist das Gleiche in grün 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/51858-happy-passion-gmbh-19.html#post237923

und das hier lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html
und das hier schauen
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## tim123 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: umfragenscout24 ltd.*

Hallo Leute

ich habe auch im januar.2008 von diese firma umfragenscout24 und von inkassostelle in 65760 eshcborn mahnung bekommen.

ich habe nur mit email geantwortet und gesagt,dass ich dass geld nicht bezahle und dass ich diese firma nicht kenne!!!und wenn sie auf diese seite rein schauen,die preise sind versteckt!!!die site ist ein [...]!!

jatzt nach fast 10 montane,habe ich nochmal eine Mahnung von der inkassostelle in eshborn bekommen!!!!!mit ein muster von eines mahnbescheides,wenn ich den betrag nicht zahle,sie werden gegen mich ein Mahnbescheid beantragen!!:-Dden betrag werde ich sowieso nicht zahlen,weil ich mich hier in computerbetrug.de informiert habe.

ich wollte nur fragen,ob ihr ein neues Mahnbescheid erhalten habt?

habe ihr vielleicht neue nachrichten von umfragenscout24???

Danke

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------

